# Albums



## Karalee (Jan 8, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get some really nice leather wedding albums?


----------



## ceno2000 (Jan 8, 2005)

have you tried rennisance albums? art leather? 
maybe they will have someting you will like also try albums inc


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 12, 2005)

Albums Inc. or if you want coffee table style books, White Glove.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 12, 2005)

I was in Michaels art suupply store today and they have a large selection of albums but thier meant for scrapbooking.  The best ones were $35cdn for 12x18" albums and $30 for 12"x12" and I dont think it was leather.  It didnt come with any pages in it.  The next best was leatherette and material albums for $30cdn that had 10 or 11 sheets for 20 or 22 pages.  But they were top loading and I cant see that looking to professional.

Im going to try Loomis sometime *dont konw if thier a chain or not*, they probably have better albums, that is also real leather.


----------



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

if you want the best albums that i've ever seen, they came from "Albums Australia".  They are quite expensive but amazing!  They have the best program for designing your albums online, everything is custom cut by computers, and an amazing quality.  They have great options like having an image bonded into the cover and all sorts.  Really great stuff!


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Marsha, Ill have to check this out.  :0)

Ive seen year book style wedding albums but thier $500 for the photographer, and take alot of time for the photographer to setup and get going, so you would probably have to charge $1000 for it and I dont think a client would be to eager to pay that much.  I plan to find out who the high schools get to make the year books and contact them myself and find out how much they would charge.  :0)

Id like to have a range of albums for the client to choose from, from not so expensive to the year book style.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jan 23, 2005)

I actually got some decent leather-bound albums at sam's club for like $6 apiece.  :thumbsup:


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 23, 2005)

Light Impressions has some beautiful ones but that store seems to be way over priced in some stuff.

Just taking a quick look through thier catalogue, thier leather albums seem to range from $40us to $150us which seems to be fairly priced, but some dont come with pages and those are over priced.  And im not sure how professional they would look.

The ones my old boss did were high level leather albums, and inside the pictures were mounted/matted to the pages, as in nothing over the picture itself I dont think.  But when I had a look at them, I didnt know much about this stuff so I dont rememeber the particulars to well.

The two that im looking at in the light impressions catalogue *$95us and $150us* have a white page with what looks to be a tissue paper cover that goes over the image to keep it in place.  So  im not sure if thats professional looking or to much like a normal album/scrapbook looking.

Also with those 2, thy have a fixed number of pages, so if the person selects 40 pages worth of pictures and theres 50 pages, how professional would it look to have 10 pages empty in the back?

And the albums ive seen, they usually come in a box, with a material wrapped around it to protect the leather, and to add to the presentation of the album.  I dont remember what the material was.

Just looking through the catalogue, the closest thing Ive seen to the presentation box would be a museum case that looks almost like a brief case.  But at $90us to $176us, thats a bit pricey.

How does everyone here present thier albums?


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 23, 2005)

WSP said:
			
		

> I actually got some decent leather-bound albums at sam's club for like $6 apiece.  :thumbsup:



Leather or leatherette?  :0)  If your charging someone $1000+ for a wedding and they found out thier album is $6 from sams club, I dont think you would be getting high praise.


----------



## Alison (Jan 23, 2005)

WSP said:
			
		

> I actually got some decent leather-bound albums at sam's club for like $6 apiece.  :thumbsup:



What size photos did they hold? I ordered a proof album from Art Leather and it was $170!! :shock: I promptly canceled my order. I offer 4X5 proofs right now, but I'm really considering changing to 4X6.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 23, 2005)

Alison, do you put a stamp over your 4x5 proofs so they cant go out and scan them and enlarge them themselves?

With the cost of 4x6's, I may just use the money and buy flip album pro eventually, with a logo over the center of every image.


----------



## Alison (Jan 23, 2005)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Alison, do you put a stamp over your 4x5 proofs so they cant go out and scan them and enlarge them themselves?
> 
> With the cost of 4x6's, I may just use the money and buy flip album pro eventually, with a logo over the center of every image.



I don't stamp them. Usually our clients are paying $1500-2500 USD for our services and they get the proofs as part of that, they are theirs to keep. They also come with an album so they do get larger images already. We have online ordering so friends and family typically order through us directly and we've been happy with our reprint orders. The paper we print on does state "do not copy" though I don't know how effective that is


----------



## Sharkbait (Jan 24, 2005)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Leather or leatherette? :0) If your charging someone$1000+ for a wedding and they found out thier album is $6 from samsclub, I dont think you would be getting high praise.



Genuine leather, holds 300 4x6s, plus the archival CD in the back.  I charge $799 for a wedding with the album of 4x6s.


----------



## mavrik (Jan 24, 2005)

Click this link.  I will post samples for this album later.  IT ROCKS.  Really.  It's heavy, solid feeling, really sweet outside and in.  It lays flat and it just totally kicks butt!

http://www.adorama.com/ALCO81036BB.html?searchinfo=library bound album&item_no=9

$49.95 for 18 pages, 59.95 for 24 and 69.95 for 36 8x10 pages!


----------



## mavrik (Jan 24, 2005)

Here are those samples!  Pardon my sometimes-awful cutting out.  I tried, but I don't have all day to edit these. lol


----------

